# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Identification...

## P.Holt

Can anyone identify this for me please. It is 26ins long with a leather  scabbard and handle. I have had it over 40yrs.

----------


## JTCrosby

This looks west african to me. Manding would be my best guess but that is not my specialty area. You may want to try the other forum where more who know about african stuff can help you

----------


## P.Holt

Thanks for your help.

----------


## P.Holt

Thanks for your help

----------

